# Toper grinder - commerical grinder needed



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Evening,

I was wondering has anyone experience of the Toper TKS16W grinder? It costs £2184. Is it any good?

I'm setting up a roasting company and currently I have a domestic Cuisinart grinder so looking for something more commercial.

It needs to be able to get fully cleaned (even removal of the burrs) to remove all coffee. Have a good selection of grinding settings so I can grind for all coffee types, etc.

What do people recommend / use?

Thanks

Phil.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't run a business but really I like Mythos clima pro, and I would have one for home use as well when I can afford it.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

Either Victoria Arduino Mythos One or Mahlkönig EK43.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Having seen a video on the burr alignment on the Mahlkonig, those burrs seem super easy to get to, and clean around. I'm envious.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

The Mahlkönig EK43 looks good although slightly more expensive than the Toper although I will try and find the video on burr alignment since to remove the burrs on the Toper I need to remove 4 allen key screws.

The other 2 seem to be used for portafilter, whereas I need a bag filler.

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you are setting up, do not buy new, the big commercial bag grinders (ditting, mahlkonig) are bomb proof and can be found for half the price of new!


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> If you are setting up, do not buy new, the big commercial bag grinders (ditting, mahlkonig) are bomb proof and can be found for half the price of new!


 Great point - thanks.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Has anyone used the "Santos 43 Shop Coffee Grinder". Is it any good?

I have found a Mahlkönig EK43 going for £1500 and am keeping an eye on it.


----------

